# When You Cancel A Request On Lyft



## J_The_Driver (Sep 1, 2016)

When you Cancel on Lyft, does the system find another driver, or does pax have to request again.
If pax doesn't have to request again, do they know that original driver cancelled, and driver 2 is new ?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

J_The_Driver said:


> When you Cancel on Lyft, does the system find another driver, or does pax have to request again.
> If pax doesn't have to request again, do they know that original driver cancelled, and driver 2 is new ?


Depends how the call is cancelled. If you post a reason, the system may not redispatch another car.


----------



## J_The_Driver (Sep 1, 2016)

Cancel - do not charge rider


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I am not 100% sure but I think if the driver cancels, they have to request. If the system cancels, they do not have to reorder. Lyft will automatically assign them a new driver.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I have occasionally gotten the same ride after I have canceled, so I am not certain. If you are the only driver close , you may get the call again. As for the pax being told of the cancellation -- I doubt it. I am a pax , also, and my screen will just show a new driver.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Cancel accepted requests enough times, and you'll have something else to be concerned about


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Cancel accepted requests enough times, and you'll have something else to be concerned about


Is that a 30 min timeout or permanent deactivation?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Search UberPeople: "lyft deactivation for excess cancel"


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Cancel accepted requests enough times, and you'll have something else to be concerned about


I like how it says learn more


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I like how it says learn more


I'd like to know what that link says.

Lyft is typically secretive with the exact number of cancellations that lead to deactivation. Their website says more than 15 cancellations out of the last 100 accepted rides (not including no shows) will "put your account at risk".

However, based on what people who have reported being deactivated for cancellations have said, the threshold is MUCH more strict than 15/100. I've gotten pop up warnings after 7/100.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Seriously, if you accept a ping, you should never come close to 15% cancellation rate. Decline the ping or 
Go pick up the pax. Canceling on a rider should not exceed 1-2%.
Call the pax right away and find out where he is going, in less than 2 minutes and tell the pax to cancel , in a nice manner. Most pax will understand, and they don't pay a cancellation fee.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

If you are going to tap arrived to decide if you might cancel then do it quick (<2 min after accepting) and without charging a fee so the pax has no reason to want to report you or complain to Lyft.

*I think Lyft has removed the option to "Cancel - do not charge rider."*

Road closures prevented me from getting to my pax so while waiting for the 5-min timer to expire I called Lyft support about this and was told there is no way to do this in the current app. If the system thinks you deserve a fee you'll get a fee and there appears to be no way waive the fee in those instances.

Lyft Support is often wrong about anything they might say so ymmv. All I know is I cant find that option while cancelling.

Maybe somebody else can?

*Has anybody actually seen or used the "Do Not Charge Rider" option in the past 3 weeks or so?*



Spoiler: Lyft Support also told me



They also told me that if you are too far from the pickup when you tap 'arrived' that you will be ineligible for a cancel fee. This applies even if the pax is a No Show and you have jump through all the hoops. I haven't tested this one yet so not 100% sure but it was useful info to me for trips that I might want to quickly cancel.

I can simply tap arrived a bit early and I can be confident the pax wont be charged a fee if I cancel. Very useful for when PT is high or traffic is insane so I don't get screwed in traffic or waste PT on a lowprofit trip.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

J_The_Driver said:


> When you Cancel on Lyft, does the system find another driver, or does pax have to request again.
> If pax doesn't have to request again, do they know that original driver cancelled, and driver 2 is new ?


Two scenarios.

You order a ride and your driver accepts, then cancels before arrival. The system will automatically find you another driver. You will actually see a brief message on the screen, something to the effect of "So and so cancelled the trip, we're finding you another driver". At least that was my experience as a rider.

Second scenario would be the driver cancelling your trip after arrival for a no show. In this case, you would have to request another one.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

mbd said:


> Seriously, if you accept a ping, you should never come close to 15% cancellation rate. Decline the ping or
> Go pick up the pax. Canceling on a rider should not exceed 1-2%.
> Call the pax right away and find out where he is going, in less than 2 minutes and tell the pax to cancel , in a nice manner. Most pax will understand, and they don't pay a cancellation fee.


If Lyft's website says I get 15 cancellations for every 100 accepted pings without penalty, then that's what I should get to use however as I see fit.

Many drivers have reported on this site and other sites that Uber/Lyft will warn, suspend and deactivate drivers for calling and asking destination or asking the pax to cancel. I've gotten warning emails because pax accused me of cancelling the ride based on destination.

Plus, they have a recording of you asking a pax to cancel based on destination. To me, that seems like a more dangerous move than simply using your allowable cancellations.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> They also told me that if you are too far from the pickup when you tap 'arrived' that you will be ineligible for a cancel fee. This applies even if the pax is a No Show and you have jump through all the hoops. I haven't tested this one yet so not 100% sure but it was useful info to me for trips that I might want to quickly cancel.
> 
> I can simply tap arrived a bit early and I can be confident the pax wont be charged a fee if I cancel. Very useful for when PT is high or traffic is insane so I don't get screwed in traffic or waste PT on a lowprofit trip.


I had this happen last night. I hit arrive about half a block away so I could see where they were going. Long trip (25 miles via Longhauling) at 25% so I was good.

Unfortunately there were 5 people. I told them they needed XL. When I tried to cancel I got the 'you hit arrive too early, you're getting shit' popup. Luckily he cancelled to reorder so I got the $5.

250% PT and it would've been "keep her head down and let me know if you see any cops"


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> If you are going to tap arrived to decide if you might cancel then do it quick (<2 min after accepting) and without charging a fee so the pax has no reason to want to report you or complain to Lyft.
> 
> *I think Lyft has removed the option to "Cancel - do not charge rider."*
> 
> ...


No I've not seen the option pop-up to cancel and not charge the rider either way, if you cancel prior to showing up and waiting out the 5 minutes, for the no-show, the passenger doesn't get charged. If they cancel more than 2 minutes after ordering or if they no show they get charged. You can cancel any point up 2 showing up, waiting the five minutes, and calling the passenger AKA no show protocol and the passenger doesn't get charged


dctcmn said:


> Many drivers have reported on this site and other sites that Uber/Lyft will warn, suspend and deactivate drivers for calling and asking destination


I know for a fact that Uber has this in their policies now. its called destination discrimination and you can be deactivated


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

J_The_Driver said:


> When you Cancel on Lyft, does the system find another driver, or does pax have to request again.
> If pax doesn't have to request again, do they know that original driver cancelled, and driver 2 is new ?


" ITS BAD FOR THE COMMUNITY "!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> " ITS BAD FOR THE COMMUNITY "!


And the community is all that matters


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Cancel accepted requests enough times, and you'll have something else to be concerned about


This is actually the best thing that can happen to any driver, this way they are not driving into the negative in a scam. If only we all did this, but that would be fair


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> And the community is all that matters


1. There is a Limited number of Passengers/Customers in the community
2. There is an Unlimited number of non employee Drivers

If u were the ceo of Lyft or Uber, whose butt would u kiss? Drivers or Customers


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> 1. There is a Limited number of Passengers/Customers in the community
> 2. There is an Unlimited number of non employee Drivers
> 
> If u were the ceo of Lyft or Uber, whose butt would u kiss? Drivers or Customers


The butt kissing better change, the more pax stories I hear about making fun of how they can't understand a single driver other then me in my POS car, the more they are going to have to do something. Lyft is making small attempts, but it won't hold. Watch as only the idiots that drive nice cars and the people that have no other option at the moment drive these entitled assholes. The rates do not match, it is only a matter of time, that unless you are driving a POS car or your are a complete moron running your car into the ground would be the only ones driving for U or L.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> 1. There is a Limited number of Passengers/Customers in the community
> 2. There is an Unlimited number of non employee Drivers
> 
> If u were the ceo of Lyft or Uber, whose butt would u kiss? Drivers or Customers


Politicians


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> The butt kissing better change, the more pax stories I hear about making fun of how they can't understand a single driver other then me in my POS car, the more they are going to have to do something. Lyft is making small attempts, but it won't hold. Watch as only the idiots that drive nice cars and the people that have no other option at the moment drive these entitled assholes. The rates do not match, it is only a matter of time, that unless you are driving a POS car or your are a complete moron running your car into the ground would be the only ones driving for U or L.


Wow. So you believe there is a limited supply of morons driving POS in this country. Good luck with that



Juggalo9er said:


> Politicians


every private, public & not for profit Company on the planet does that


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Wow. So you believe there is a limited supply of morons driving POS in this country. Good luck with that


I believe in flow, of information. I do know that NOBODY listens to smart people, but EVERYONE listens to celebs (that when they speak are idiots) It just takes one celeb to spill the beans for the ants to catch on. I have been waiting for awhile. It needs to be trendy that we are running our cars into the ground for it to be put into practical sense for ants. Any ideas how to make that happen?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> I have occasionally gotten the same ride after I have canceled, so I am not certain. If you are the only driver close , you may get the call again. As for the pax being told of the cancellation -- I doubt it. I am a pax , also, and my screen will just show a new driver.


Pax WILL know driver cxl'd ride. Yes, you can get the same ride you cxl'd if you're close enough & drivers are few. 
Happened to me 2 days ago.

I pull up see 3 strollers, abt 4 huge pcs of luggage, 2 car seats plus 2 oversized adults. No way I could put all that in my car. I cxl'd. There were only 4 drivers in queue....so I get a ping & its the same pax using his wife's accnt. He comes to the car tells me I see you cxl'd so told him why and he understood....DUH right? I cxl'd again. I get 200ft away and get a 3rd ping from him but that time he cxl'd.

It was affecting my acceptance rating BIG TIME. I emailed Lyft....told them its wrong sized vehicle and it's not my fault there aren't enough driver's.

Lyft added cxl fee but acceptance rating unchanged.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Pax WILL know driver cxl'd ride. Yes, you can get the same ride you cxl'd if you're close enough & drivers are few.
> Happened to me 2 days ago.
> 
> I pull up see 3 strollers, abt 4 huge pcs of luggage, 2 car seats plus 2 oversized adults. No way I could put all that in my car. I cxl'd. There were only 4 drivers in queue....so I get a ping & its the same pax using his wife's accnt. He comes to the car tells me I see you cxl'd so told him why and he understood....DUH right? I cxl'd again. I get 200ft away and get a 3rd ping from him but that time he cxl'd.
> ...


You should search UP website "acceptance rate"
Court says it's a non issue
U can't get deactivated for low AR


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

The Lyft app currently has a glitch on shared rides that does not allow you to chose passenger no show. It will only give you the option of: safety concern, no child car seat, or other. No matter which one of these you choose it counts as a cancel as opposed to a no show,

Some at Lyft support say it’s a glitch, while others have said other stupid responses. Just bewRe as this glitch caused me to get a warning about too many cancels.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Plus, they have a recording of you asking a pax to cancel based on destination.


Even thou they have a recording, they will deny having it and will not review it, instead they will just deactivate you. Really nice company :/


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> The Lyft app currently has a glitch on shared rides that does not allow you to chose passenger no show. It will only give you the option of: safety concern, no child car seat, or other. No matter which one of these you choose it counts as a cancel as opposed to a no show,
> 
> Some at Lyft support say it's a glitch, while others have said other stupid responses. Just bewRe as this glitch caused me to get a warning about too many cancels.


screw it. Ghost it


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

J_The_Driver said:


> When you Cancel on Lyft, does the system find another driver, or does pax have to request again.
> If pax doesn't have to request again, do they know that original driver cancelled, and driver 2 is new ?


I always add a comment "too much luggage" no matter the situation


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> I always add a comment "too much luggage" no matter the situation


Pax are luggage


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I believe in flow, of information. I do know that NOBODY listens to smart people, but EVERYONE listens to celebs (that when they speak are idiots) It just takes one celeb to spill the beans for the ants to catch on. Any ideas how to make that happen?


Things will continue to depend on government regulatory intervention and driver organization (a rideshare driver union or guild of some kind). Driver organization could mobilize a louder political voice towards more logical government regulations as well as fund celebrity partnerships and paid social media blasts by celebrities to raise awareness of the drivers' plight. An organized driver voice would get more attention from proper news outlets and journalists, as well.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> 1. There is a Limited number of Passengers/Customers in the community
> 2. There is an Unlimited number of non employee Drivers
> 
> If u were the ceo of Lyft or Uber, whose butt would u kiss? Drivers or Customers


Obviously not an unlimited number of non employee drivers, if 15-20 minute ride request pings are being sent out and there's surge/pt bonuses, and plenty of pax complain that a lot of their drivers don't even speak English.

A balanced approach is needed on both sides that ulitmately doesn't cater to tolerating abuse.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

here2der said:


> Things will continue to depend on government regulatory intervention and driver organization (a rideshare driver union or guild of some kind). Driver organization could mobilize a louder political voice towards more logical government regulations as well as fund celebrity partnerships and paid social media blasts by celebrities to raise awareness of the drivers' plight. An organized driver voice would get more attention from proper news outlets and journalists, as well.
> 
> Obviously not an unlimited number of non employee drivers, if 15-20 minute ride request pings are being sent out and there's surge/pt bonuses, and plenty of pax complain that a lot of their drivers don't even speak English.
> 
> A balanced approach is needed on both sides that ulitmately doesn't cater to tolerating abuse.


----------

